# my first RED betta



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

always had blue ones, and i went to a friends store yday and i had to have this little fella, 



















the name 'flame' seems to have stuck to him because of the red, but any name ideas?


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

my daughter named her red betta Pirate Lighting Redfins...... My daughter is 6 can you tell from the name lol..... HES pretty, errr ahh handsome


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

lol. hes in a tank all by himself now.. when i put some shrimp in with him and my guppies he went physco and tried to eat everything in the tank.. i then tried him with some gourami and he decided to try and eat those too... hes now in a tank by himself lol. he wont eat anything but bbs either. no flake, pellets nothing just bbs & hes constantly flaring at his reflection he his one aggro fish lol


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

thinking maybe 'aka' it means red in japanese


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

or gaijin that means outsider


----------



## G-NOME (Jul 7, 2010)

i like gaijin


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

me too. maybe that one will have to be his name from now on


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

if you dont want to feed BBS then dont he will eat when hes hungry.... My ex roommate is going thru this with a fish she's had for a year.... he's decided he only eats bloodworms... so now he gets offered a pellet in the morning and if he doesnt eat then he doesnt get any other food for the day. When he decides to eat she will feed 2 pellets in the morning and 3 at night and work up to 4 in the am and 4 at night.... 

Remember unless theres a medical issue with the animal it will not starve its self


----------



## charking (Aug 12, 2009)

i've tried him for the last 2 days like tht i put in flake yday morn and nothing.. i put tht in about 10 and at 1pm its still there.. i felt abit mean because he was picking at the fake plant so i gave in and fed him bbs lol. its no biggy anyway i'm hatchin it anyway for my guppy fry. just when they stop eating it he will have to aswell lol


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I have had my Red Betta since February and he eats anything I put in his tank. I tried to put a small school of Neon Tetras in with him a few months ago and three died of new tank syndrome and he killed the other three so I guess he likes his home to himself. His name is Spot by the way.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

He's beautiful. I always liked red bettas, their so pretty.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I love red bettas  

LOL. I didn't know bettas ate THAT much  My new betta, GummyBear, is the exact opposite and loves sneaking up on the corys but they are way too fast for him ^o^

I think the name Flick or Peligro (Danger in spanish) would be pretty cool


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

Has he started eating yet? I would not offer food for a few days and then off a single pellet.... he will eventually eat....


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Plakat_bettas said:


> Has he started eating yet? I would not offer food for a few days and then off a single pellet.... he will eventually eat....


Me? My betta is a pig now -_- Eating as much as he can and I finally decided three pellets a day is enough and he can snack on some flakes if he wants. LOL.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Your betta is very cool looking I have a crowntail betta who does the exact opposite He will eat 3 pellets day and afternoon and flake sometimes too, but today i tried feeding him freeze-dried krill and he wouldn't even touch it, and i guarinty it's still there I'm trying to almost "gut-load" him and my female because i want them to breed At somepoint very soon I want to try feeding them bbs and see if they eat them because that's what I heard you're supposed to feed them for about a week before they breed If you have any other information for me about breeding, please let me know


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

is he a double tail?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's my Red male HM.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Betta man said:


> is he a double tail?


Don't breed a doubletail to a doubletail. SinglexDouble will produce doubles, but two doubletail genes will produce little, deformed monsters. 

My cousin learned the hard way...


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

It is not recommened that you breed DT X DT for several generations. Singletail to Doubletail will give you 100% singletail in the first generation. Approximately 75 to 90 % of which will be DT geno. Picking two siblings from the 10 to 25 % that are not DT geno will again give you 100 % singletail. Spawning DT X DT will give you mostly DT fry but not guaranteed 100 % DT. Breeding non-related DT's is OK for a generation or two. I have a 2 month old spawn of 2nd generation DT's growing out at the moment and will outcross the next generation to a singletail or unrelated DT.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Call me Crazy, but I've heard that bettas LOVE peas. I'm not sure how to prepare them, but I would start out with some of those frozen peas, nuke them, and then, I don't know, make 'em into pellets.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Chard56 said:


> It is not recommened that you breed DT X DT for several generations. Singletail to Doubletail will give you 100% singletail in the first generation. Approximately 75 to 90 % of which will be DT geno. Picking two siblings from the 10 to 25 % that are not DT geno will again give you 100 % singletail. Spawning DT X DT will give you mostly DT fry but not guaranteed 100 % DT. Breeding non-related DT's is OK for a generation or two. I have a 2 month old spawn of 2nd generation DT's growing out at the moment and will outcross the next generation to a singletail or unrelated DT.


i've heard that you don't want to breed dt with others because they have unhealthy swim-bladders.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Bettas do like peas as do other fish but it is mostly used only as a laxative if the fish is bloated.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Betta man said:


> i've heard that you don't want to breed dt with others because they have unhealthy swim-bladders.


 I don't know where you got that from but the reason most people recommend that you don't breed DT's together is because of them getting crooked and humped backs and other deformities if they are line bred or inbred for any amount of generations. Many, many professional Halfmoon breeders cross their Halfmoon lines with DT to get the bigger, fuller dorsal fins. You just have to be careful and know what you're doing when breeding DT's.


----------

